# WD My Passport  problem



## dikart4 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello guys,

I had ordered WD My passport 1 TB external hard disk from flipkart and received it today.*But the IMEI/Serial No on invoice is different from the Serial No that is printed on the product box*.

Also there is some tik tik sound coming from the hdd when it is not in use(as if a screw is out of its grew and moving in the vacant space whenever I move it to and fro)

Product has a 30 day replacement guarantee from the seller an d I am concerned about this Serial No issue as it may be of some problem in claiming warranty.What to do?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2013)

Call Flipkart CC & give them the issue details...


----------



## dikart4 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for ur suggestion Zangetsu, called flipkart cc on 26th july and got a brand new replacement today

My system config is 
Core i5 3470, Gigabyte B75MD3H, Corsair vengeance 1600 Mhz, WD Blue 1TB WD10EZEX, CX430V2, HD 7750,Antec one S3 USB 3 cabinet and* I am getting 27 MBps data transfer rate(both in front and rear usb 3.0 ports)* when I am copying video files of ~1 GB size.Is it good enough speed coz *I was expecting somewhat 70-75 MBps*. Infact I got that speed with my friend's WD my passport drive when I had bought my pc 3 months back.Recently cleaned my pc removing all components from cabinet and reassembled it,Is there anything that I have to check in my cabinet?

I'm dissappointed with this usb 3.0 speed.I was getting 10MBps speed in usb 2.0 itself and I want to know what factors affect the usb 3.0  data transfer speed?Can somebody plz guide me on this issue.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 29, 2013)

dikart4 said:


> Thanks for ur suggestion Zangetsu, called flipkart cc on 26th july and got a brand new replacement today
> 
> My system config is
> Core i5 3470, Gigabyte B75MD3H, Corsair vengeance 1600 Mhz, WD Blue 1TB WD10EZEX, CX430V2, HD 7750,Antec one S3 USB 3 cabinet and* I am getting 27 MBps data transfer rate(both in front and rear usb 3.0 ports)* when I am copying video files of ~1 GB size.Is it good enough speed coz *I was expecting somewhat 70-75 MBps*. Infact I got that speed with my friend's WD my passport drive when I had bought my pc 3 months back.Recently cleaned my pc removing all components from cabinet and reassembled it,Is there anything that I have to check in my cabinet?
> ...



it is too slow for an external drive. check the drive on another PC and post a screenshot of crystaldisk info if possible.


----------



## dikart4 (Jul 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is too slow for an external drive. check the drive on another PC and post a screenshot of crystaldisk info if possible.



Checked with my friend's Samsung NP350V5C-S0BIN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) laptop and it gave 55-60 MBps consistently.

Here is my CristalDiskInfo snapshot View attachment 11560. I dont know what those values mean....Is there any problem?

As I said I had got 75 MBps earlier and this slow transfer rate problem has started to appear only after I reassembled my PC for cleaning purpose.

I am running Windows 8 Pro OS and I was trying to transfer the video file from D drive which is about 99% filled (724/731 GB is filled) to my external hd .C Drive where OS is installed is 61% filled,Other 2 drives are around 80% filled.Is this low disk space in my internal HDD causing this slow transfer rate??


----------



## sharathn29 (Jul 30, 2013)

Check SATA port connections once.....what speeds are you getting in USB 2.0?


----------



## dikart4 (Aug 1, 2013)

usb 2.0 speed using sandisk cruzer 8 gb 6 MBps and using wd my passport in a usb 2.0 port gives 20 MBps

Defragmented all drives using Diskeeper 12 Pro and did following tests

1.Tried to copy a video file of 4.7 GB into ext hdd but the transfer speed this time has dropped to 24 MB/s.

2.Installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a 40 gb partition and booted it but couldn't access any other drives apart from the drive where its installed.Came to know that its because of windows 8 fastBootup option.So booted windows 8 then restarted system and chose ubuntu in boot menu, this time I could access all the drives except the one in which windows 8 was instaled 

Tried to transfer video files of various size(total of 42 Gb with 165 items) and transfer speed is 60-52 MB/s with a consistent speed of 52 Mb/s.
mp3 files of total 4.7 GB gave a transfer speed of 52 MB/s consistently.
Pictures of .jpeg format (2.9 Gb 3821 items) was transferred with a consistent speed of 37 MB/s.

3.Shutdown system.

4.Power up the system and booted Windows 8.Transfer speed is still 24 MB/s.I thought its Windows 8 problem.

5.Restart the system in windows 8 and again chose windows 8 from boot menu.To my surprize Transfer speeds are
52 MB/s for video and mp3 files and 37 MB/s for .jpeg files.

6.Repeated step 5 many times and got the same result.

*CONCLUSION:
Whenever I boot into Windows 8 after a proper shutdown in previous session the transfer speed is 24 MB/s and if I restart the system and boot into Windows 8 transfer speed improves to 60-52 MB/s.*

I dont know whether this is a Windows 8 issue.Can anybody please help in this regard?

Thank You


----------

